# Poison Ivy???



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

After a day out on a hike in Alabama, Foxie seemed fine except for a few tics here and there but after about 15 hours i looked and she has a really bad rash. The bumps are raised and spread throughout her chest and arms. She doesnt seem to be in pain or itchy but i wonder if its poison ivy. There is TONS of it around the area she jumped like a kangaroo in throughout the hike. If so or if not, how can i treat this or help her ease the pain?


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

This pic isn't loading for me so I can't see what you are talking about. For allergic hives you can give a cool bath (no shampoo) and give benedryl 1mg per pound of body weight. You should see some improvement within an hour if you use liquid benedryl.


----------

